
This Company Might Make Apple and Google Irrelevant - phodo
https://shift.newco.co/this-little-company-just-might-make-apple-and-google-irrelevant-af161f320cb8#.853c0dtqa
======
natch
This article lost me when it pretended that search engines did not exist
before Google, and that all we had were portals. Search engines did exist, and
they were pretty good. Google was pretty good too, but to pretend it was the
first good one is ludicrous.

Also when it felt it had to censor the word "shitshow." It's ok to say "shit"
on the Internet. And it's arguable the current ecosystem is way more of a
shitshow with all the tracking, underhanded ads, and spammy content. I don't
look forward to having a shitshow intermediated by an AI who I can't get
around because it decides what to serve me.

